# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Çthonë jomuslimanët për Imam Aliun

## ArtanMasa

Kështu jua shpalos Allahu shenjat e Tija, që të kuptoni (Kuran, 2:242)


Imam ′Ali ibn Ebi Talibi, përfaqësuesi par excellence i përshpirtshmërisë në Islam pas Pejgamberit (s.a.v.a) përshkruhet në këtë përmbledhje citatesh të shkurtra nga një larmi personalitetesh të feve të tjera, përfshirë akademikë, shkrimtarë, filosofë, poetë, politikanë e aktivistë. Thomas Carlyle (1795-1881). Historian, kritik dhe sociolog skocez.


Sa për këtë djalosh Ali, smund të mos e dashurosh. Krijesë fisnike, siç e tregon veten këtu dhe gjithmonë më pas; plot dhembshuri e guzim të papërmbajtshëm. Ka diçka kalorësiake në të; trim si luan e prapëseprapë plot mirësi, sinqeritet dhe butësi, të denja për kalorësinë e krishterë. [On Heroes, Hero-Worship, and the Heroic In History, 1841, Ligjërata 2: The Hero as Prophet. Mahomet: Islam, 8 Maj 1840; të shihet edhe botimi në shqip, Heroi si Profet: Muhammedi dhe Islamizma, përk. Beqir Çela, Durrës, 1935]


Edward Gibbon (1737-1794). I konsideruar historiani më i madh britanik i kohës.


"Zelli dhe virtyti i Aliut nuk është arritur nga asnjë prozelit i kohëve të fundit. Ai njësonte kualifikimet e një poeti, ushtari dhe shenjtori; urtia e tij frymon akoma në një përmbledhje thëniesh morale e fetare [Nehxh ul-belagha]; dhe çdo antagonist, në duelet e gjuhës ose shpatës u nënshtrua nga gojtaria dhe trimëria e tij. Që nga çasti i parë i misionit të tij deri në ritet e fundit të funeralit të tij, Profeti nuk u braktis asnjëherë nga ky mik bujar, të cilin pëlqente ta quante vëllain e mëkëmbësin e tij dhe Aaronin besnik të një Moisiu të dytë." [The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, London, 1911, vëll. 5, ff. 381-2]


Philip Khuri Hitti (1886-1978) Profesor i Gjuhëve Semite në Universitetin e Prinstonit.


Trim në luftim, i urtë në këshillim, elokuent në fjalim, besnik ndaj miqve, shpirtmadh ndaj armiqve, ai u bë edhe simbol i fisnikërisë e kavalerisë (futuweh) muslimane, edhe Solomoni i traditës arabe, rreth emrit të të cilit janë grumbulluar poema, proverba, fjalime dhe anekdota të panumërta. [History of the Arabs, London, 1964, f. 183]


Sir William Muir (1819 - 1905) Dijetar dhe shtetar skocez. Mbajti postin e Ministrit të Jashtëm në qeverinë indiane si dhe të Guvernatorit të Provincave Veriperëndimore.


I dhuntisur me intelekt të kthjellët, i ngrohtë në afeksion dhe besnik në miqësi, ai ishte që në vegjëli një zemër dhe shpirt i devotshëm ndaj Profetit. I thjeshtë, i heshtur e joambicioz, sundimi i gjysmës së botës që mori në dorë në ditët e vona iu rras me zor e su kërkua prej tij. [The Life of Mahomet, London, 1877, f. 250]


Dr. Henry Stubbe (1632-1676) Klasicist, polemist, mjek dhe filosof.


Ai e urrejtje dynjanë, lavdinë dhe salltanetin e saj, i druhej Zotit shumë, jepte lëmoshë së tepërmi, ishte i drejtë në të gjitha veprimet, i përunjët dhe i afrueshëm; me një mprehtësi jashtëzakonisht të shpejtë e zgjuarsi të pazakontë; ai ishte tepër i ditur, jo në ato njohuri që përfundojnë në spekulime por që tejzgjaten edhe në praktikë. [An Account of the Rise and Progress of Mahometanism, 1705, f. 83]


Gerald de Gaury (1897 - 1984) Diplomat i shquar frëng.


Ai ishte i urtë në këshillim dhe trim në luftim, besnik ndaj miqve e zemërgjerë ndaj armiqve. Ai do të shërbente përgjithmonë si shembulli i fisnikërisë dhe kalorësisë muslimane. [Rulers of Mecca, London, 1951, f. 49]


Wilferd Madelung Profesor i Arabishtes në Universitetin e Oksfordit.


"Përkundrejt pretendimit të rremë umejjad për pushtet legjitim në Islam, si mëkëmbës të Zotit mbi tokë, dhe duke parë mashtrimin, arbiraritetin e qeverisjen përçarëse umejjade dhe shpagimin e tyre hakmarrës, ndershmëria, përkushtimi i papërkulshëm ndaj sundimit të Islamit, besnikëritë e thellë personale, trajtimi i barabartë i të gjithë mbështetësve dhe bujaria në të falurit e armiqve që gëzonte Aliu u çmuan së tepërmi." [The Succession to Muhammad: a Study of the Early Caliphate, Cambridge, 1997, ff. 309-310]


Charles Mills (1788 - 1826) Historian i shquar i kohës.


Si kryetar i fisit hashimi dhe kushëri e dhëndër i atij që arabët respektonin ... duket e mahnitshme se si Aliu nuk u vendos kalif menjëherë pas vdekjes së Muhammedit. Përparësive të lindjes dhe martesës së tij iu shtua miqësia e Profetit. Djali i Ebu Talibit ishte ndër muslimanët e parë dhe titulli i preferuar i Muhammedit për të ishte Aaroni i një Moisiu të dytë. Mjeshtëria e tij si orator dhe sypatrembja si luftëtar i ishin mirënjohëse një kombi, kurajoja në gjykim e të cilit ishte virtyt ndërsa gojtaria urti. [An History of Muhammedanism, London, 1818, f. 89]


Simon Ockley (1678-1720) Professor of Arabic at the University of Cambridge.


Një gjë e veçantë që meriton të vihet në pah është se e ëma e lindi në Qabe, brenda vetë tempullit të shenjtë; çka si ka ndodhur kurrë asnjë tjetri. [History of the Saracens, London, 1894, f. 331]


Washington Irving (1783-1859) I mirënjohur si amerikani më i shquar i letrave.


"Ai ishte nga dega më fisnike e klanit fisnik të Kureishëve. Ai zotëronte tri cilësitë më të çmuara nga arabët: kurajon, gojtarinë dhe zemërgjerësinë. Shpirti i tij i patrembur i kishte dhuruar titullin e Luanit të Zotit (Esed-u Llah) nga Profeti; shembuj të gojtarisë së tij mbeten në disa vargje dhe thënie të ruajtura mes arabëve; dhe zemërgjerësia e tij shpalosej në ndarjen mes të tjerëve, çdo të premteje, të asaj që kishte mbetur në arkë. Për bujarinë e tij na janë treguar raste të panumërta; ashtu si dhe përbuzjen e tij fisnike të gjithçkaje të rreme e të ulët, si dhe mungesën në sjelljen e tij të çfarëdogjëje të ngjashme me intrigën egoiste." [Lives of the Successors of Mahomet, London, 1850, f. 165] "Ai ishte nga më të denjët e muslimanëve të parë, i cili e thithi entuziazmin e tij fetar nga shoqërimi me vetë Profetin, dhe e ndoqi deri në një thjeshtësinë e shembullit të tij. Ai përflitet me nderim si kalifi i parë që mori nën mbrojtje Letrat e Bukura. Ai u përfshi vetë në dellin poetik dhe shumë nga thëniet dhe proverbat e tij ruhen e janë përkthyer në shumë gjuhë. Unaza e tij mbante këtë gdhëndje: ′Mbretëria i takon Zotit′. Një nga thëniet e tija tregon vlerën e hiçme që ai u jepte lavdive kalimtare të kësaj bote: ′Jeta është veçse hija e një reje - ëndrra e të fjeturit′." [Lives of the Successors of Mahomet, London, 1850, ff. 187-8]


Robert Durey Osborn (1835-1889) Major i Trupave në Bengal.


Me të u shua muslimani më zemërpastër e më i mirë të cilit ia ka ruajtur kujtimin historia muhammedane. [Islam Under the Arabs, London, 1876, f. 120]

----------

